# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  افراح افراح .. نكات - صور مضحكة - ايقونات - خستكات - تفريغ زهج .. طرد الملل ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كل ذلك فى هذا البوست ..




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*محشش طلق زوجته
واختلفوا مين يأخذ الولد
{راحوو للمحكمة}
قالت الزوجه :
يا شيخ أنا من حقي أخذ الولد
لأني أنا إلي تعبت وأنا إلي حملته
في بطني تسعة أشهر وانا وأنا وأنا ...
قال الشيخ للمحشش : هاإاه شو رأيك /:)
قال المحشش بكل ثقه :
بالمنطق يا شيخ
...،انت إذا حطيت دينار في مكينة البيبسي، ونزلك البيبسي
من يأخذ البيبسي انت ولا المكينه
هههههههههه هالمـحشش دائما بيقنعني
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مسطول سألو عن الشهور العربيه قالهم والله الشهرور العربيه غريبه يقولو ربيع الاول وربيع الثاني وجماد الاول وجماد الثاني بس الحمد لله ما قالو رمضان الاول ورمضان الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*هههههههههههه واصل بدون فواصل يا ميدو.
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*واحد مشى للمدير وقال ليه كيف تطرد ولدي من المدرسه المدير:ياخ ولدك دا غبي مابنفع هنا
الوالد بقى متضايق
المدير: انا ماعندي مشكله لكن انا بسألو لو هو زكي بيعرف
الوالد طيب مامشكله اها
المدير نادى الولد قال ليه امشي الفصل داك شوفني قاعد هناك؟
الولد ماصدق جرى طوالي بعد مسافه جا قال ليه مالقيتك
الوالد زعل شديد وادى ولدو كف قال ليهو انت غبي !!!!! امش شوفو في الفصل التاني
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ﻗﺮﺭ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﻬﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺣﺸﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﺷﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻨﻘﻮ ﻭﻋﻘﺪ
ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺩﻳﻨﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻓﻴﺶ ﺃﺻﻶ.ﻭﻭﻗﻊ ﺍﻻﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻓﻬﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺖ ﻣﺨﺸﻠﻊ ﻣﺰﺓ ﻗﺒﻴﻠﺔ ﻟﺤﻴﺲ .
... ﻭﺩﻋﻴﺖ ﻗﺒﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻟﻠﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﻓﺄﺗﻲ
ﺳﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺎﺋﻞ ﺑﻌﺮﺑﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺩﻭ
ﻭﺍﺗﺠﻬﻮﺍ ﺻﻮﺏ ﺻﺎﻟﺔ ﺃﺑﻲ ﻟﻬﺐ
ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﻭﺃﺣﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻫﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﻠﻲ ﺣﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﺑﻲ ﻛﻌﺐ
...ﺑﻦ ﻗﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻃﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ. ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ
ﻏﻤﺮﺗﻬﻢ ﻳﻌﻤﻬﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺤﺘﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻖ ﻭﻓﻲ
ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻧﻖ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻭﻧﺪ ﻳﺨﻔﺖ
ﺭﻭﻳﺪﺍ ﺭﻭﻳﺪﺍ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﻼﺷﻲ ﻟﻴﻜﺘﺸﻔﻮﺍ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻭﻧﺪ ﻗﺪ ﺳﺮﻕ ﻓﺄﻟﻘﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﺋﻤﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺩﻱ ﻗﺎﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﻝ:ﻟﻘﺪ ﺑﺎﻏﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺺ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ.ﻓﻘﺎﻟﻮﺍ: ﺑﺎﻏﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺺ ﻭﻻ
ﺟﺮﻛﺎﻧﺘﻪ؟ ﻓﺎﻧﺸﺮﻁ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻚ
ﻭﺗﺮﺍﺷﻘﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺍﺳﻲ ﻭﻋﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥ ﻭﻧﺴﻮﺍ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻭﻧﺪ ﻭﺃﻛﻤﻠﻮﺍ
ﺍﻟﺤﻔﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻟﻮﻛﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺣﻀﺮﺕ ﺇﻧﺼﺎﻑ
ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





ههههههههههههه ديل ناس عجبكـــــــــــــــــــــو
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*   واحد بتاع بحر قال لى صاحبه كورة الاهلى المصرى مدربه منو 
   التانى قال : حسام البدرى 
   الاول قال : حسام مشه أعاره 
    التانى قال : لامشه زهجان 
   الاول قال : من منو 
  التانى :    البزهجو كتار
 الاول  :   ياخى زهجتنى 
 التانى : خلاص أمشى الاهلى

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هاهاهااااااااااى قوية يا ابراهومة 


تخريمة :


فين الرقم القلت ليك رسلو لى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مسطول ما بخلي مرتو تطبخ ليش؟؟؟

.

.

.

.

....

.

.

بغار عليها من عيوون الغاز
كم انت رومانسي يا مسطول ..!
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﺓ ﻃﻠﻊ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺟﻨﻲ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﻃﻠﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻳﺰﺍﻩ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ :

؟
؟
؟
؟
؟
؟
؟
...
ﻋﺎﻳﺰﻩ 5 ﻓﻠﻞ
ﻭﻋﺎﻳﺰﻩ
10 ﻋﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﻣﺮﺳﻴﺪﺱ
ﻭ10 ﻋﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﻠﻲ ﻋﻠﻮﻱ
ﻭ10 ﻋﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺟﻴﺐ ﻫﻴﻮﻧﺪﺍﻱ

ﻭ10 ﺳﻮﺍﻗﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﺣﻜﻢ

ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
ﻭﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﺸﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ

ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﺼﻨﻊ ﻣﻼﺑﺲ
ﻭ 5000 ﺟﺰﻣﻪ ﻭ ﺭﺻﻴﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ

ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺡ

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻲ
ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻗﺪﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺩﻩ ﻻﻧﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ
ﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﻃﻴﺐ ﻋﺎﻳﺰﻩ ﻋﺮﻳﺲ ﻳﺤﺒﻨﻲ
ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻲ ﻃﻠﻊ ﻭﺭﻗﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ...........

ﻧﻌﻴﺪ
ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻮ ﺳﻤﺤﺘﻲ ﺃﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﺎﺕ
ﺷﻨﻮ •!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					




فين الرقم القلت ليك رسلو لى






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معلومات الموضوعالأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 11 (4 من الأعضاء و 7 زائر)

mido77,رشيدي,سامرين+,طارق حامد



مساء الخير عليكم يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*


هو في ملل اكتر من البوست بتاع العزابة 

تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## مناوي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 11 (5 من الأعضاء و 6 زائر)

مناوي+,mido77,mosa2000,سامرين,طارق حامد



سلامات يا مدير .. والله ليك وحشة اوي اوي 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*
*

----------


## رشيدي

*  ياناي ياهو ميدو مشه البحر 



*

----------


## مناوي

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*



اها كده كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف !!
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					





اها كده كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف !!







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ده بوست وللا حله فيهو الحاجات دي كلها
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*بوست عسل يا ميدو تحياتي ,,

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*







*

----------


## رشيدي

*
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*غايتو الفوق ديل أحسن منهم العزابة يا مناوي !!!!

لأنهم لو إتوفقوا وتموا نصف الدين 

حا تكون نهايتهم


,,


,,


,,


,,




*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*





*

----------


## Deimos

*ههههههههههههههاي

أحلي بوست ...

كورنر :
ميلودي تتحدي الملل ...

*

----------


## مناوي

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لكن يا طارق وريتنا الطفى النور منو 



بااااااااااااااااااالغت والله
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*روعه ياحبيب
بوست لطيف جدا
نسلموا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

ﻗﺮﺭ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﻬﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺣﺸﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﺷﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻨﻘﻮ ﻭﻋﻘﺪ
ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺩﻳﻨﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻓﻴﺶ ﺃﺻﻶ.ﻭﻭﻗﻊ ﺍﻻﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻓﻬﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺖ ﻣﺨﺸﻠﻊ ﻣﺰﺓ ﻗﺒﻴﻠﺔ ﻟﺤﻴﺲ .
... ﻭﺩﻋﻴﺖ ﻗﺒﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻟﻠﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﻓﺄﺗﻲ
ﺳﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺎﺋﻞ ﺑﻌﺮﺑﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺩﻭ
ﻭﺍﺗﺠﻬﻮﺍ ﺻﻮﺏ ﺻﺎﻟﺔ ﺃﺑﻲ ﻟﻬﺐ
ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﻭﺃﺣﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻫﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﻠﻲ ﺣﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﺑﻲ ﻛﻌﺐ
...ﺑﻦ ﻗﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻃﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ. ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ
ﻏﻤﺮﺗﻬﻢ ﻳﻌﻤﻬﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺤﺘﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻖ ﻭﻓﻲ
ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻧﻖ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻭﻧﺪ ﻳﺨﻔﺖ
ﺭﻭﻳﺪﺍ ﺭﻭﻳﺪﺍ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﻼﺷﻲ ﻟﻴﻜﺘﺸﻔﻮﺍ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻭﻧﺪ ﻗﺪ ﺳﺮﻕ ﻓﺄﻟﻘﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﺋﻤﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺩﻱ ﻗﺎﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﻝ:ﻟﻘﺪ ﺑﺎﻏﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺺ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ.ﻓﻘﺎﻟﻮﺍ: ﺑﺎﻏﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺺ ﻭﻻ
ﺟﺮﻛﺎﻧﺘﻪ؟ ﻓﺎﻧﺸﺮﻁ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻚ
ﻭﺗﺮﺍﺷﻘﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺍﺳﻲ ﻭﻋﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥ ﻭﻧﺴﻮﺍ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻭﻧﺪ ﻭﺃﻛﻤﻠﻮﺍ
ﺍﻟﺤﻔﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻟﻮﻛﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺣﻀﺮﺕ ﺇﻧﺼﺎﻑ
ﻣﺪﻧﻲ



انت ما طبيعي
                        	*

----------

